# I found a dead cat in a tree



## Grace Tree (May 2, 2008)

You've probably heard the expression about rescuing cats from trees; "you never see a cat skeleton in a tree." Well this morning we were taking apart a sugar maple and about 30 feet up was the carcass of a large cat wedged in a narrow crotch. Must have slipped into the crotch and couldn't free himself. We thought it was a coon but it was a mighty smelly cat. We sent him through the chipper, still wedged in the crotch. Gross pics to follow later.
Phil


----------



## wood4heat (May 2, 2008)

Oh gawd, why would you send it through the chipper? The smell after that must have been horrific!!!


----------



## TDunk (May 2, 2008)

There's something odd about having a tree co. named Grace Tree Service and throwing a dead cat threw a chipper.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 2, 2008)

TDunk,  



I can hear the music in my head now. Cue the Bee Gees:

Hah, hah, hah, hah,
Chippin' a cat! Chippen' a cat!
Hah, hah, hah, hah,
Chippin' a cat! Chippen' a cat!
Chippen' a caaaaaaaaat, Chippen' a cat!



Thank you! Thank you! Thang you vewy much!


----------



## Grace Tree (May 2, 2008)

wood4heat said:


> Oh gawd, why would you send it through the chipper? The smell after that must have been horrific!!!



Well the cat was still jammed in the crotch. We could have cut it out but it didn't appear that anyone wanted to approach cutting a dead cat out of the crotch with a chainsaw. Yep it sure smelled. As far as throwing a dead cat in the chipper--he never felt a thing. He appeared to have been dead for at least a month. Yesterday morning I climbed down out the top of a 40 ft. white pine one handed with a Robbin's nest in my hand in my other hand. That's where the Grace comes in. We don't worry about the dead stuff; just the living.
Regards,
Phil


----------



## wood4heat (May 2, 2008)

Small Wood said:


> Well the cat was still jammed in the crotch. We could have cut it out but it didn't appear that anyone wanted to approach cutting a dead cat out of the crotch with a chainsaw. Yep it sure smelled. As far as throwing a dead cat in the chipper--he never felt a thing. He appeared to have been dead for at least a month. Yesterday morning I climbed down out the top of a 40 ft. white pine one handed with a Robbin's nest in my hand in my other hand. That's where the Grace comes in. We don't worry about the dead stuff; just the living.
> Regards,
> Phil



I wasn't terribly concerned about the cat, more the chipper and people in the vicinity. :fart: 

Does the chipper still smell?


----------



## Grace Tree (May 2, 2008)

No, I don't think it smells. I have to go out and grease it later and I'll give it a good whiff. I made sure we didn't wait until the end to chip the cat. I wanted to put plenty of stuff through after to clean it out some. Tomorrow we're going back to finish chipping the white pine so everything will smell like the inside of a '98 Peterbilt. The family was gone for the day. The husband was having open heart surgery and the outlook isn't great. We wanted the tree to disappear while he was away so he wouldn't have to look out the window and worry about it. We got that done so it was a good day even with our most excellent cat adventure.
Regards,
Phil


----------



## squad143 (May 2, 2008)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> TDunk,
> 
> I can hear the music in my head now. Cue the Bee Gees:
> 
> ...



RLMFAO!!!!! Man, I have not had a laugh like that in a long time.... Now that's funny.


----------



## Sprig (May 2, 2008)

Yuck. Did you inform the HO of your find? There may be a neighbour pining away for Fluffy's return, just a thought. As fer chipping dead critters, hm, when I was in the sawmill years ago we sent a (very, very) dead seal up into the mill, this was after my crazy-azzed co-worker speared it with a pike pole and got sprayed with 'devil juice' (never seen anyone toss a lunch so quick  ) as it had to be moved, for some stupid reason we decided to chip it, bad mistake near cost us our jobs (we thought it was a good (and funny) idea at the time, ya know how that works... :monkey: DOH!), no skunk could have ever competed and the mill shut down for 2 hrs while the smell dissipated. That theres my chipper story du-jour. 


Serge


----------



## Grace Tree (May 2, 2008)

That's probably a good idea, Sprig. I hadn't thought of that. Good seal story. Do they have musk glands like skunks?
Regards,
Phil


----------



## czeigler (May 2, 2008)

Small Wood said:


> You've probably heard the expression about rescuing cats from trees; "you never see a cat skeleton in a tree." Gross pics to follow later.
> Phil



I need to see these pictures. I am a 9-1-1 Dispatcher and we use this saying quite frequently. The pics would be awesome to hang up in here!!! lol. yeah, I know we are some sick :censored: !


----------



## Grace Tree (May 2, 2008)

My partner has them on his cell phone. I'll try to get them tomorrow afternoon and post them. I'm anxious to see them too.
Phil


----------



## czeigler (May 2, 2008)

Small Wood said:


> My partner has them on his cell phone. I'll try to get them tomorrow afternoon and post them. I'm anxious to see them too.
> Phil



Great... I won't be able to sleep tonight, I'm that excited! lol.


----------



## Sprig (May 2, 2008)

Small Wood said:


> That's probably a good idea, Sprig. I hadn't thought of that. Good seal story. Do they have musk glands like skunks?
> Regards,
> Phil


Not that I know of Phil, but if ya took a handfull of fatty rotten meat and stuck it it a rubber glove topped off with water, tied it off, and let it sit it the sun for a week or two.................now imagine that x1000 (that seal was around 8ft long and about 5ft in diam before buddy speared and deflated it a bit, evil I tell ya, no jk) *gag*


As for kitty, well we're sort of use to knockin' on doors when one gets run over etc. just courtesy I think.



Serge


----------



## (WLL) (May 2, 2008)

czeigler said:


> Great... I won't be able to sleep tonight, I'm that excited! lol.


you realy are a sick:censored:


----------



## czeigler (May 2, 2008)

(WLL) said:


> you realy are a sick:censored:



Thought someone would like that! I'm not really that sick!


----------



## (WLL) (May 2, 2008)

czeigler said:


> Thought someone would like that! I'm not really that sick!


 _*sure buddy,sure*_ *lol*


----------



## czeigler (May 2, 2008)

(WLL) said:


> _*sure buddy,sure*_ *lol*



:chainsawguy: Here kitty kitty!


----------



## squad143 (May 2, 2008)

Still..... it is not a true Skeleton, is it.


----------



## wood4heat (May 2, 2008)

So if the saying was "you ever see a cat skeleton in a tree?" wouldn't the logical response be" you ever seen one at the base of a tree?" 

Just figure gravity would do it's part in keeping the tree free from....dead cats I guess.


----------



## Sprig (May 2, 2008)

squad143 said:


> Still..... it is not a true Skeleton, is it.



AND,_not_ in its closet!!





Serge


----------



## Slvrmple72 (May 2, 2008)

Did it land on its feet?


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (May 2, 2008)

Small Wood said:


> You've probably heard the expression about rescuing cats from trees; "you never see a cat skeleton in a tree." Well this morning we were taking apart a sugar maple and about 30 feet up was the carcass of a large cat wedged in a narrow crotch. Must have slipped into the crotch and couldn't free himself. We thought it was a coon but it was a mighty smelly cat. We sent him through the chipper, still wedged in the crotch. Gross pics to follow later.
> Phil



I would never send that through my machine and its a few yrs old! Shoulda stuck it curbside for the garbage man!:monkey:


----------



## (WLL) (May 2, 2008)

CLEARVIEW TREE said:


> I would never send that through my machine and its a few yrs old! Shoulda stuck it curbside for the garbage man!:monkey:


prolly wasnt his machine


----------



## mattfr12 (May 3, 2008)

local guy around here ran a freakin dead deer through a 250xp i still dont believe it but witnesses told me he did no names mentioned.


----------



## Old Monkey (May 3, 2008)

What a catastrophe!


Well now we know. Next maybe we'll find out if bears $hit in the woods.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 3, 2008)

Old Monkey said:


> What a catastrophe!
> 
> 
> Well now we know. Next maybe we'll find out if bears $hit in the woods.



They do next time I got to my favorite hunting spot I will take a pic
so ya can see what it looks like


----------



## Grace Tree (May 3, 2008)

*Dead Cat pics #1*

This is the first pic that was sent to me. Should be more to come. Don't look if you don't want to see a dead cat.
dead cat 1


----------



## czeigler (May 3, 2008)

Any pics of it still up in the tree prior to cutting it down?


----------



## tree MDS (May 3, 2008)

Does'nt look stuck in no crotch you sick #@#$, you just wanted to chip it and you know it, lol.


----------



## Grace Tree (May 3, 2008)

Nope. It was raining with thunder and we wanted to get the guy out of the lift and the tree on the ground. Maybe some of the other pics will show how he was wedged.
Phil


----------



## Grace Tree (May 3, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> Does'nt look stuck in no crotch you sick #@#$, you just wanted to chip it and you know it, lol.


We actually had a friend of ours helping chip and I brought the log with the cat stuck in it to the chipper but it smelled so bad that I dropped it and started retching. I mean that cat smelled bad. Climber 2 grabbed the log and stuck it in the chipper but the crotch was a bit too wide for our little 2070 so he grabbed the ground saw to cut the crotch. Our helper must have thought that he was going to cut the cat in two because he started yelling and waving his arms. I have a strong stomach but I couldn't watch it go through the chipper. That smell stuck in my nose all of yesterday.
Phil


----------



## wireedm (May 3, 2008)

So I guess they SMELL like dead chicken too? lol


----------



## TDunk (May 3, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> Does'nt look stuck in no crotch you sick #@#$, you just wanted to chip it and you know it, lol.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (May 3, 2008)

meow meow meow! Cool, dehydrated cat!:monkey:


----------



## Grace Tree (May 4, 2008)

*Dead cat in tree pic 2*

Here's an additional pic sent to me by climber 2. He either doesn't have any more good photos or else he's rationing them to me so I won't start gagging again. DON'T LOOK IF YOU DON'T WANT TO SEE A PHOTO OF A DEAD CAT JAMMED IN A TREE.
TREE MDS-I'll wait for a retraction and an apology.
These photos are posted in the interest of cat safety only. Not to be used for any sick purposes other than my own.
Phil
DEAD CAT PIC 2


----------



## czeigler (May 4, 2008)

Who else got negative rep from talon1189?


----------



## tree MDS (May 4, 2008)

Small Wood said:


> Here's an additional pic sent to me by climber 2. He either doesn't have any more good photos or else he's rationing them to me so I won't start gagging again. DON'T LOOK IF YOU DON'T WANT TO SEE A PHOTO OF A DEAD CAT JAMMED IN A TREE.
> TREE MDS-I'll wait for a retraction and an apology.
> These photos are posted in the interest of cat safety only. Not to be used for any sick purposes other than my own.
> Phil
> DEAD CAT PIC 2


My bad dude,props to ya-I was wrong, sick [email protected]#@$$% , ha,ha.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 7, 2008)

Looks like he might have fallen and gotten stuck.


Hah, hah, hah, hah,
Chippin' a cat! Chippen' a cat!
Hah, hah, hah, hah......



Okay, I'll stop.


----------



## Industry (May 8, 2008)

I think tree workers are just not right in the head.  We found a squirrel that got hit with 7200V while we were trimming one day. We had this guy on the crew who was really jumpy, so we took the squirrel and zip-tied him to the reverse bar over the top of the in feed so he was staring at you when you feed brush. This guy comes toward the chipper and at about 5 feet away notices the rodent, screams like a girl and drops his brush. Turns and runs, still screaming like a girl. Hilarious.


----------



## (WLL) (May 8, 2008)

Industry said:


> I think tree workers are just not right in the head.  We found a squirrel that got hit with 7200V while we were trimming one day. We had this guy on the crew who was really jumpy, so we took the squirrel and zip-tied him to the reverse bar over the top of the in feed so he was staring at you when you feed brush. This guy comes toward the chipper and at about 5 feet away notices the rodent, screams like a girl and drops his brush. Turns and runs, still screaming like a girl. Hilarious.






*I smell B.S^^^^^^^^*


----------



## Industry (May 9, 2008)

Gotta love being called a liar over an anonymous(relatively) board. What the F do I have to gain by lying here?


----------



## wood4heat (May 9, 2008)

Industry said:


> I think tree workers are just not right in the head.  We found a squirrel that got hit with 7200V while we were trimming one day. We had this guy on the crew who was really jumpy, so we took the squirrel and zip-tied him to the reverse bar over the top of the in feed so he was staring at you when you feed brush. This guy comes toward the chipper and at about 5 feet away notices the rodent, screams like a girl and drops his brush. Turns and runs, still screaming like a girl. Hilarious.



Reminds of something that happened at a powersports dealer I worked at. A mouse found its way into the showroom and was in the process of being herded back out when one of our salesmen came walking through the door. He threw his hands up and let out a high pitched shriek heard throughout the dealership as he reached out with his foot and stomped that poor mouse dead as could be! 

(will) no bs here, I still laugh when I think about that!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 9, 2008)

Industry said:


> I think tree workers are just not right in the head.  We found a squirrel that got hit with 7200V while we were trimming one day. We had this guy on the crew who was really jumpy, so we took the squirrel and zip-tied him to the reverse bar over the top of the in feed so he was staring at you when you feed brush. This guy comes toward the chipper and at about 5 feet away notices the rodent, screams like a girl and drops his brush. Turns and runs, still screaming like a girl. Hilarious.




I'm not a big fan of practical jokes, but that raht thar is _funny_!


----------

